# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  تقريب المقدمة الآجرومية  ( مع مخطط تلخيصي ) - محمد بن ظافر الشهري

## رضا الحملاوي

*تقريب المقدمة الآجرومية





محمد بن ظافر الشهري 

تاريخ الإضافة: 19/3/2012 ميلادي - 25/4/1433 هجري


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Lan...#ixzz1pecTlPmj 

*

*
ترجمة المصنِّف: هو أبو عبدالله محمد بن محمد بن داود الصَّنهاجي، المشهور بـ"ابن آجرُّوم"، و"آجُرُّوم" بِلُغة البَرْبر؛ أيِ: الفقير الصوفي.*

ولد بفاسٍ في المغرب سنة (672هـ)، وتُوفِّي بها سنة (723هـ) وقيل: سنة (724هـ).
*

له عدَدٌ من التَّصانيف، منها:
*
1- شرح الشاطبيَّة في القراءات، واسمه "فرائد المعاني في شرح حِرْز الأماني".
2- "المقدمة الآجروميَّة".
3- "البارع في قراءة نافع"، نَظْم.
4- "الاستِدْراك على هداية المرتاب"، نظم[1].
*


قيمة هذا المَتْن، وثَناء العلماء عليه:
*
قال ابن يَعْلى الحسني: "هي مقدِّمة مبارَكة، مِن أجَلِّ ما أُلِّف في علم النَّحو، وهي قريبةُ المرام، سهلةٌ للحفظ والتفهُّم, كثيرة النَّفع... انتَفَع بها كلُّ مَن قرأها"[2].

وقال المكوديُّ: "هي مِفْتاح علم اللِّسان، ومصباح غيب البَيان"[3].

وقال ابنُ الحاج: "غالب النَّاس أوَّل ما يَقْرأ بعد القرآن العظيم هذه المقدِّمة، فيحصل له النَّفْع في أقربِ مُدَّة"[4].
*

عناية العلماء بهذا المتن:
*
كتبَ عليه من الشُّروح أكثر من 120 شرحًا في المشرق والمغرب والهند وتركيا، بل شرَحَه عدَدٌ من النَّصارى.
*

كُتِبَت في إعرابه عدَّة كتب؛ مثل:
*

1- "البهجة البهيَّة في إعراب ألفاظ الآجروميَّة" لعبدالباقي الآلوسي.
2- "الباكورة الجنيَّة من قطاف إعراب الآجرومية"، لمحمد أمين الهرري.
*

ونُظِمَت فيه عدَّة منظومات، مِن أشهَرِها:
*
1- نَظْم شرف الدِّين العمريطي الشافعي، وهي أشهر مَنْظومات هذا المَتْن.
2- نظم عبيدربِّه الشِّنقيطي.
*

أبرز الشُّروح الميسَّرة لهذا المَتْن:
*
من شروح المتقدِّمين:

أ- شرح المكودي.
ب- شرح الشيخ خالدٍ الأزهري.

من شروح المتأخِّرين:

1- "التُّحفة السنِيَّة" لمحمد مُحْيي الدِّين عبدالحميد.
2- "أيسَرُ الشُّروح" د. عبدالعزيز بن علي الحربي.
*

من الشروح الصوتيَّة:
*
1- شرح الشيخ د. سليمان العيوني؛ "الشرح المختصر في 8 أشرطة".
2- شرح الشيخ د. خالد النملة.


320.JPG


*أصَحُّ طبعات هذا المَتْن:*بتحقيق: " حايف النبهان" نشرَتْه دار الظاهريَّة بالكويت[5].


321.JPG


322.JPG


323.JPG


324.JPG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

343.JPG

326.JPG

327.JPG


328.JPG


329.JPG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

330.JPG


331.JPG


332.JPG


342.JPG


334.JPG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

335.JPG


336.JPG


337.JPG


338.JPG

339.JPG

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

340.JPG


341.JPG

[1] للاستزادة في ترجمتِه انظر:

1- "بغية الوعاة" للسيوطي, 1/ 238.2-"شذرات الذهب" لابن العماد الحنبلي 8/ 112.3- "كشف الظنون" لحاجي خلفية 1796.4- "هدية العارفين" لإسماعيل باشا البغدادي 2/ 145.
[2] "الدرة النحوية"، ق 2أ .
[3] "شرح المكودي", ص 2.
[4] "العقد الجوهري", ص12.
[5] للاستزادة عن هذا المَتْن؛ يُنظَر ما كتبه الأخ الفاضل "ماهر علوش" جزاه الله خيرًا بعنوان: "الدُّرر السنية في دراسة المقدِّمة الآجروميَّة"، وهو موجودٌ على الشبكة.






رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Lan...#ixzz1pegkd0wX[/LEFT][/CENTER]

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي رضا و بارك فيك ربي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم ... وبارك فيكم أخي أبا سعد ... حفظكم الله تعالى وزادكم عزا

----------

